# stop in gobject-introspection



## ranggadablues (Feb 10, 2012)

hi,

I tried to re-install gobject-introspection by see at /usr/ports/UPDATING,then I follow the instruction

```
# make clean
# make deinstall
# make install clean
```
and I've got this error

```
gmake[4]: *** [Annotation-1.0.gir] Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.10.8/tests/scanner'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.10.8/tests'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.10.8/tests'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.10.8'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection.
```

I try search in this forum and google..not solve at all
help me please..thank you


----------



## ranggadablues (Feb 10, 2012)

I found how to solve this problem

I do this

```
portupgrade -f gobject-introspection-0.10.8
```
then

```
make install clean
```

that's it..problem solved

thank you


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2012)

The first command does the same thing as the last.


----------

